# Kazaa & Squid

## mixmasterdj2002

Im having trouble getting my windows machine running kazaa to access the internet through my proxy (squid)... I know kazaa will work through squid, because they have it running at work and also at college, but I have no idea how to get it working... Can someone please help me out or give me a clue where I should look for help.... Thanks In Advance 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S Sorry to have posted this in 2 forums, but I would like a range of answers from both gentoo and non-gentoo users.

----------

## klieber

off to the networking forum we go.

--kurt

----------

## Starblazer

I had to redirect all packets destined for port 80 (http) to Squid's proxy port (3128).

If you have a firewall, you'll also need to forward packets to port 1214.

----------

## mixmasterdj2002

how do I go about forwarding the packets then..??

Thanks in Advance

----------

## Starblazer

I don't know how to pass kazaa through Squid, but I have iptables set up on my proxy server so I just forward the outgoing kazaa traffic.  eth1 is my inside interface.

```

# For Kazaa

    iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 1214:1215 -j ACCEPT

    iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -p udp --dport 1214 -j ACCEPT

```

----------

